# Places to go for beginner fishers in Surrey.



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

My hubby has decided that he wants to start fishing. He's got a fw liscence and a basic rod and real and needs somewhere close by to go in the am and throw in his line  Only problem is he isn't really sure of any good places to go. Now I know you guys like to keep your best places secret, but if you could pm a spot or two for a newbie, that would be lovely


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Closest is probably green timbers. Its stocked with rainbows.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

He's going to try there tomorrow, thanks


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i kinda consider myself a beginner too. i've been to green timbers a few times and haven't caught anything there. i've promised myself i'll never come back. =) just frustrated with that place...i've lost alot of spinners there. ive been told that saltwater is more exciting and i'm trying to get into that. as a beginner, i'm just overwhelmed by all the different riggings, methods and all that. at times, i'm kinda intimidated to approach ppl and tackle shops afraid i might be asking a "stupid" question. if you're husband's looking for someone else to fish with, give me a shout.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Honestly I have been to green timbers 4 times and never caught anything either lol... Watched people all around me catching fish. I have used spoons spinners and even my fly rod... it seems what works there one day doesnt the next. A good ole worm on a hook will probably work best. The fish in green timbers are used to eating pellets being farm raised. 

Theres always the fraser but its tidal below the mission bridge. 

I fish the little campbell a lot when the coho and steelhead are running. There are also a lot of cutthroat trout in there. Its open to fishing below 12th ave

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

where do you park when you fish the little campbell?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I either park at the bridge at 12th or the school on 8th

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

very shortly the salmon will be in the local rivers in quantity. for lots of fun and some nice eating fish, stop with the trout. Go with the salmon. a 30lb spring on the hook is more fun than a 8oz. trout. And you can feed your whole crew. you just have to add a salmon tag to your license.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Bingerz, hubby said he'd be happy have a fishing buddy 

Fox, 12th and what for little campell???

He found a little spot on 184th the Nickelmackel and caught a few little trout, then finally got a big enough one to have for dinner tonight.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Woohoo. Nice. If I get some free time, I need to get out and go fishing myself.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

12th between 184 and 176... The nic is good, I take my daughter there. Good work, takes a lot of patience to catch anything on the nic at 184 lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I've Fished At Green Timbers Before And Caught A 2lb Rainbow And My Cousin Got A 1.5lb Both In 1 Hour.
Just Used Live Dew Worms With A Weight And A Float.
They Stock Green Timbers Every Year.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone interested in learning to fish for Salmon, I am not an expert, but I have been doing for 10 years. I do catch my fair share of fish for the little amount of time I get to fish. All that to say I would happily teach someone the ropes as I wish someone would have taught me (i learned it the hard way and it was costly but worth it. Best part of it I fish the easiest, and most basic way for salmon, with lures and spinners. When September is here shoot me a PM for anyone that is interested and we can set something up. I do most of my salmon fishing in the Chilliwack river, so it isn't to far away from Surrey. Maybe 45-50 minutes. Anyway I will leave this offer out here. 
Seriously take me up on it if you want to learn how to catch your own dinner. I make no guarantees but I am guessing you will have a good time regardless if we catch anything. If you are really nice I can teach you how to smoke your fish as well. MMMmmm Smoked salmon.

Curtis


----------

